# Control de volumen para amplificador



## dani_v8 (Ago 10, 2009)

He montado el siguiente amplificador estereo y funciona de maravilla, el problema viene cuando le quiero conectar un walkman que no tiene para subir o bajar el volumen, alguien me sabe decir como tengo que hacer para tener un pontenciometro con el que controlar el volumen.

P.D. Para el mp3 me funciona, ya que este tiene para subir o bajar volumen.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 10, 2009)

Conoces los potenciómetros? ? ?    

los potenciómetros son resistencias variables, y por lo general son pequeños cilindros metálicos con 1 vástago en el medio el cual gira, variando la resistividad entre 2 polos extremos.

en tu caso necesitarías 1 potenciometro logaritmico rotativo stereo de 100K...el mismo tiene 6 patitas y te lo ilustro mejor en una imagen.


----------



## martinvol (Ago 10, 2009)

alguin conoce algun metodo para controlar 6 canales con un solo pòtenciometro?

muchas gracias


----------



## RaFFa (Ago 10, 2009)

sj3358.....controla 6 canales por DC y solo requiere un potenciometro lo malo es que es dificil de encontrar pero lo he visto montado en muchos sistemas de altavoces 5.1.Pero seguro que algun forero mas especializado te puede recomendar algun integrado mejor. Un saludo


----------



## dani_v8 (Ago 10, 2009)

Ok, gracias por la ayuda, ya me parecia que tenia que ser com potenciometros, pero no sbía donde colocarlos.
¿valdrían dos potenciometros normales? o tienen que ser para stereo.
¿Da igual que sea logaritmino o lineal?
Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 10, 2009)

1) 2 potes mono o 1 stereo es lo mismo...solo que el stereo varian ambos canales a la vez.

2) Lineal y logaritmico no son la misma palabra, no son sinónimos, ni siquiera parecidos, entonces...por qué preguntar si es lo mismo?  

lineal viene de una funcion matematica donde a medida que varias (o giras el pote), varia proporcionalmente la resistividad del pote.

logaritmico viene de otra funcion matemática donde al variar (girar el pote) la variación de la resistividad es logaritmica...es decir es una curva que en el comienzo crece muy poco, y en los últimos 50% del giro aumenta cada vez más y más rapido.

te dejo unos graficos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 10, 2009)

yo, particularmente utilizo todos potes lineales, de modo de tener una certera proporcion de la potencia...

pero...en la practica ve´ras que todo lo que sea tonos (graves agudos medios etc) y en el balance o pan son todos potes lineales...mientras que para el volumen se utilizan los logaritmicos por la resuesta del oido humano.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 10, 2009)

una ultima cosita...

puedes controlar varios canales con 1 solo pote sin usar integrados caros y es la sigueinte...

debes comprar 6 potes (en tu caso)
luego desarmarlos
tomar la caracasa metalica trasera y hacerle a todos un agujero de 5[mm]
fabricarte un vastago largo de plastico o metal.
remover todos los vastagos de los potes
poner todos los pines centrales de los potes contra 1 pin de algun extremo.
luego ensartar el vástago en todos juntos y pegarlos.

como resultado tendrías 6 grupos de 3 pines cada uno, todos en fila.

la vista de eso seria la siguiente:


----------



## dani_v8 (Ago 10, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> yo, particularmente utilizo todos potes lineales, de modo de tener una certera proporcion de la potencia...
> 
> pero...en la practica ve´ras que todo lo que sea tonos (graves agudos medios etc) y en el balance o pan son todos potes lineales...mientras que para el volumen se utilizan los logaritmicos por la resuesta del oido humano.
> 
> saludos.



Hola, ya sabía la diferencia entre los potenciometros logaritmicos y lineales, gracias de todos modos por la explicación.
Preguntaba si daba igual, porque me da la sensación de que con uno lineal ajustas el volumen con mas precisión.
Pero si es mejor usar uno logaritmico como dices intentaré buscar uno de estos.


----------



## dani_v8 (Ago 10, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> una ultima cosita...
> 
> puedes controlar varios canales con 1 solo pote sin usar integrados caros y es la sigueinte...
> 
> ...



Buena idea, mañana intentaré ponerla en practica.


----------



## dani_v8 (Ago 11, 2009)

Hola, he echo un arreglo con el paint y según entiendo debería quedar como en la imagen, alguin me puede decir si es así.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2009)

noooooooo

no viste la imagen que yo te envie?

1 pin al jack (entrada de audio)
2 pin (central) al capacitor de entrada del amplificador
3 pin a masa o sea GND o tierra o negativo.


----------



## martinvol (Ago 11, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> una ultima cosita...
> 
> puedes controlar varios canales con 1 solo pote sin usar integrados caros y es la sigueinte...
> 
> ...


el problema es que los potensiometros no son ideales, tendrian todos diferentes volumenes, ademas no parece muy sensilla la construnccion


----------



## dani_v8 (Ago 11, 2009)

Ah, perdón ya he entendido, en la entrada de mi amplificador ya hay uncondensador de 2,2 µF no tengo que poner el de 1µF que aparece en tu imagen. Si no es así corrigeme porfavor, aunque estoy casi seguro de que no necesito el de 1µF.

P.D. Gracias por perder tu tiempo explicandome como hacer.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2009)

jeje, no hay q poner 2 cap, es que yo uso de 1uF y vos de 2,2

es lo mismo.

saludos.

por otra parte la construccion de los potes sucesivos es simpe, y más hoy dia ya que los potes vienen con un agujero en la parte trasera y un orificio estriado exagonalmente, lo q permite enchufar directamente otro pote y otro y otro...sin hacer todo lo que dije anteriormente..

la tecnologia avanza y nos ahorra trabajo.

saludos...


----------



## yasiterere (May 3, 2010)

Ja! Antes no habia transistores (dijo mi abuelo..) jajajaja buena idea esa!


----------



## freeway (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en esta zona y no puedo mucho que se diga de electronica y estoy viendo como hacer un potenciometro me que me controle el volumen de mi amplificador.. si me pueden ayudar haciendo los dibujos mas especificos les agradesere mucho..


----------



## elbausa (Dic 16, 2010)

freeway dijo:


> Hola amigos soy nuevo en esta zona y no puedo mucho que se diga de electronica y estoy viendo como hacer un potenciometro me que me controle el volumen de mi amplificador.. si me pueden ayudar haciendo los dibujos mas especificos les agradesere mucho..



bueno amigo freeway eso es lo mas basico y sencillo me tome el trabajo de hacer el dibujo que pides. creo que esto es lo que pides.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 17, 2010)

Perdon por desvirtuar, es cortito.
Yo uso 2 patitas del potenciometro para variar Ω, la tercera para qué está?


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 17, 2010)

Cuando se usan las 3 paticas generalmente su uso es como divisor de tension ya sea Dc o para  sacar + -  señal de un determinado punto, chauuuuuuu


----------



## marco antonio (Sep 10, 2011)

se puede controlar el volumen por señal alta de salida ya amplificada a los parlantes espero su repuesta gracias


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2011)

Te referis a un control automatico de volumen para evitar que pase de cierto nivel? Si se puede de echo muchos equipos trae incoprorado circuiteria para ese proposito


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 20, 2011)

una preguntita, tengo unos potes nuevos que los acabo de comprar y al momento de probarlos el sonido no se divisa hasta casi el 50%, cosa de que uno va girando el pote y de repente aparece la música y no varia hasta el final, o sea que, el volumen no varia. Son lineales. Hay algún método para arreglar este problema?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 21, 2011)

Poner logaritmicos,, hay un truco para que el lineal trabaje simil al log peo la verdad que no es lo mismo, se aproxima es mejor que el lineal, pero si queres que trabaje bien aca y en la china los potes de volumen deben ser si o si logarítmimcos


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 21, 2011)

si, creo que era por ejemplo, si tenias un lineal de 25K habia que poner entre la 1ra y 3ra pata una resistencia de 5K, si era de 15 una r de 3K, si era de 5 una r de 1K, algo asi creo. Saludos


----------

